# Coati nails.



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So in spite of our daily walks for a couple of hours (much of which is on tarmac), Kenny's front nails seem to be growing a little long and rather sharp. He's far too wriggly to hold still to clip them back a bit.

So do any of you coati keepers encounter similar problems, and if so, how do you deal with it? Do you think that maybe a cat scotch post would have any effect? (I'm guessing no)

Thanks for any advice.:2thumb:


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

i have never had a problem with Solos nails coatis nails are ment to be longish and sharp but i do not have a clue lucky enough i dont have to trims solos nails as they stay perfect but if i did it would be a giant problem as i couldnt hold him still lol


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's not really a problem yet....was just wondering if there was anything I should be doing before/if it becomes a problem?


----------



## taramasalata (Jul 23, 2008)

Stupid question for Coati owners - do they attack smaller animals? I have meerkats and would like to add a coati, but the meerkats are pretty small and I woudln't like the coati to grow up and consider them dinner. Is that likely?!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

You wouldnt want a coati around a meerkat ever.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know anything about coatis, but I wouldn't think it would help.

Cats don't scratch on scratch poles to shorten or blunt their nails, they 'strop' to remove the outer nail casing, revealing the nice, long sharp claw underneath.


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

I say just plenty of thing to climb on to help his nails like a wooden climbing frame my coati climbs a virtical bit of wood and legs, in the wild they would be climbing trees so they are ment to have long strong starp claws 

Also I would allow a coati to be around small animals such as meerkats if they got to each other it could be pretty ugly and upsetting


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, Kenny has branches and logs to climb already, although on the whole, I discourage tree climbing whilst out walking.

Coatis and meerkats? I'd say no really. I can never tell whether he wants to play with or kill the skunk, so i'd reckon that a coati wouldn't be the best of mates with your meerkats.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

meerkats are very delicate where as coatis are rough and tumble.


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

That sounds all good mrcriss  and avoiding tree climbing whislt walking evern better!!!!! Nothing worse than trying to get a coati out of a tree lol

And also got to think of would the meerkats accept a coati into the mob? They can be right devils to introduce animals/other meerkats to!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i used to cut my raccoons nails (raccoons were not at all tame) when they used to climb/ lean up at the wire fence the claws stick through, if you have the clippers ready you can clip 1 or 2 at a time, if your very lucky they don't notice (if you clip just the very tip) you can do all while there climbing the wire. least thats what i used to do with them but i only did it 2s each


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

philipniceguy said:


> i used to cut my raccoons nails (raccoons were not at all tame) when they used to climb/ lean up at the wire fence the claws stick through, if you have the clippers ready you can clip 1 or 2 at a time, if your very lucky they don't notice (if you clip just the very tip) you can do all while there climbing the wire. least thats what i used to do with them but i only did it 2s each


Just tried this.....didn't go down too well! :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Just tried this.....didn't go down too well! :lol2:


oh well guess worth a shot, worked for me. got to be quick and on target :lol2: but much less trouble if they let you :lol2:


----------

